# .280 Remington



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Anybody have any thoughts on the .280 remington good or bad, am thinking of buying one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Very good cartridge, similar in performance to a .270 win.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a .280 Browning..it is the best rifle I have ever owned...bar none....


----------



## MADTRAPPER (Jan 14, 2004)

I've hunted moose with my Winchester Featherweight .280 Remington for the past 13 years, before that I used one of my .270's. The .280 is a excellent cartridge.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

the 280!!!! great cartrige!!! it is similar to the perfomance of the 270. i have never owned one but my friends dad has one in the browning a-bolt stalker!!! great gun!!!! i highly suggest u buy one


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

love the gun it dose the job. i would like to use mine more then i do and i guess i should. hope it all works out


----------

